# Windmill



## Darfion (Dec 6, 2007)

A rare occasion that i post anything


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 6, 2007)

:hail:

the tones are amazing


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 6, 2007)

I like that shot a lot!  Nice compo, and as LP said, nice tones!  You should post more often!


----------



## Darfion (Dec 6, 2007)

I intend to. Thanks for your comments


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 6, 2007)

Where exactly is that one Darfion? On 20 Dec, I shall wave at you from the M6 as I travel North from Manchester Airport and on up to Thornton-Cleveleys. And what they all said too.


----------



## Darfion (Dec 6, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Where exactly is that one Darfion?


Latitude: 53° 34' 60 N, Longitude: 2° 46' 0 W

Or Parbold near Wigan, lancashire


----------



## Darfion (Dec 6, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> And what they all said too.


layball:


----------



## Alpha (Dec 6, 2007)

Great conversion. How does the print look?


----------



## Darfion (Dec 7, 2007)

Here's the original shot


----------



## ShaCow (Dec 7, 2007)

love the detail in that angry sky


----------



## Alpha (Dec 7, 2007)

No, I meant the _print_. You know, the one you can hold in your hand?


----------



## Darfion (Dec 7, 2007)

No print yet.


----------



## tempra (Dec 7, 2007)

Darfion said:


> No print yet.




What you waiting for then? 

Nice shot mate - never noticed that in Parbold before.


----------



## Darfion (Dec 7, 2007)

tempra said:


> What you waiting for then?
> 
> never noticed that in Parbold before.


 
It's just behind the pub.   What's it called again? 
Oh aye!  The Windmill


----------



## tempra (Dec 7, 2007)

Darfion said:


> It's just behind the pub.   What's it called again?
> Oh aye!  The Windmill



Bit cryptic for me!


----------



## itskub (Dec 7, 2007)

nice tones, i thought the sky was way too dark though


----------

